# wie bekomme ich meine Unterschrift auf ein Dokument



## mobileelite (26. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin beruflich viel unterwegs und so bleibt viel Büroarbeit liegen. Da habe ich mir gedacht ich mache von meiner Unterschrift ein Gif Datei so daß ich diese auf Dokumente einfügen kann... der Ansatz ist nicht schwer nur müßte ich meine Unterschrift transparent bekommen so daß ich sie einfügen kann ohne das Dokument zu verändern...

Könnt ihr mir erklären wie ich das bewerkstelligen kann ? 

Danke für eure Hilfe und schönen Sonntag noch

MFG


----------



## ZodiacXP (26. Juli 2009)

Der magische Radierer (sofern vorhanden) löscht den Teil mit gleicher Farbe und eventuell auch ein bisschen in den Verlauf hinein, je nach Einstellungen.

Bitte sei dir dabei über die rechtlichen Aspekte bewusst, wie z.B. Gültigkeit eines Schreibens und Form.


----------



## mobileelite (26. Juli 2009)

Hi,

besten dank für den Tip. Kannst mir sagen wie ich die Unterschrift hinbekomme wenn ich diesen magischen Radierer nicht habe ? wo finde ich diesen überhaupt ? bin ein newbie und arbeite noch nicht lang mit dem Photoshop CS2

MFG


----------



## Gast (26. Juli 2009)

dokument als pdf speichern.
dann mit acrobat pro unterschreiben.
mit acrobat pro kannste deine unterschrift mit einem kennwort versehen, und so speichern, das die unterschrift nicht geändert werden kann.
weiterhin meldet dir die pro version, wenn an der unterschrift etwas verändert wurde.


----------



## mobileelite (26. Juli 2009)

Hi,

ist zwar eine gute idee aber ich mach es lieber mit Photoshop.

MFG


----------



## ZodiacXP (26. Juli 2009)

Das war auch nur ein Hinweis vom Gast, dass deine Unterschrift unsicher durchs Netz fliegen würde. Jeder der das Bild hat würde, wenn auch begrenzt, für dich Unterschreiben können.

Ausschneiden ist auch eine Möglichkeit:
http://www.metacafe.com/watch/613544/adobe_photoshop_cs2_video_tutorial_ausschneiden_ausw_hlen/


----------



## mobileelite (26. Juli 2009)

ja das verstehe ich deswegen poste ich hier auch kein Bild, das ausschneiden habe ich schon probiert nur ist dann ja wieder das problem das wenn  ich das eingescannte über ein dokument schiebe, dieses verändere...

kann mann dies unterschrift nicht so speichern das sie eigentlich transparent ist  ?


----------



## ink (26. Juli 2009)

Moin
Du kannst es über den Zauberstab lösen, über Auswahl -> Farbbereich usw... und damit den Hintergrund löschen.
Das Ganze kannst als *.png oder einfach als *.psd speichern.

Und achte hier auf die Netiquette, aufgrund deiner unmotivierten Groß- und Kleinschreibung.

mfg


----------



## mobileelite (26. Juli 2009)

Danke für den Tipp, auch wenn ich den Aktionismus mit Groß und Kleinschreibung daneben finde, werde ich mal sehen, dass ich auch ein wenig darauf achte.


----------



## DJTrancelight (26. Juli 2009)

Hi,

noch ein Tipp. Du unterschreibst in Photoshop. Falls du kein Grafiktablett hast, dann gehst du so vor, wie von den anderen beschrieben mit dem Unterschied:

Web speichern unter..., dort dann .gif auswählen, jedoch nicht Transparent sondern mit der Basis Weiß als Hintergrundfarbe. Somit wird deine Unterschrift nicht fransig abgespeichert.


----------



## Leola13 (27. Juli 2009)

Hai,

viele Lösungen sind ja schon gepostet worden.

Warum denn das ganze in PS bearbeiten ? Einfach einscannen (in der richtigen Grösse) und dann in Word als Grafik einfügen. Weisser Hintergrund auf weissem Papier. 

Das benutze ich so auch.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## pansequito2001 (3. August 2009)

Wenn die Unterschrift auf weissen Hintergrund ist, einfach ins Photoshopdokument einfügen und die Füllmethode der Ebene auf Multiplizieren stellen


----------



## xXxYvexXx (21. August 2009)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:


> Hai,
> 
> viele Lösungen sind ja schon gepostet worden.
> 
> ...




so mach ich das auch immer


----------

